# Mobile trading on PDA phone



## specman (8 December 2006)

I was thinking of getting an i-mate jasjam and connecting to the latest hsdpa networks for broadband access and trade with comsec while i'm on the move.I would like to know...

1.Which network is best for coverage and reliability.

2.How secure would it be for this kind of activity.I'm not sure if there are adequate anti-virus software for mobile windows.

3.Has anyone used one for trading and what are the pros and cons.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 December 2006)

NEXT 3G, 98 percent coverage most Country towns. Half price for first twelve months if you connect for 24 months. Get the 1GB package, that should allow for trading each day with some downloads. 

Don't get a PDA to small and to hard to have (buy windows up and charts) you would need a magnifying glass, go for the mini VAIO and get the Telstra Laptop Next 3G card.

Oh yeah, you will have to wait 15 day's for youre card.

Cheers.


----------



## specman (8 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> NEXT 3G, 98 percent coverage most Country towns. Half price for first twelve months if you connect for 24 months. Get the 1GB package, that should allow for trading each day with some downloads.
> 
> Don't get a PDA to small and to hard to have (buy windows up and charts) you would need a magnifying glass, go for the mini VAIO and get the Telstra Laptop Next 3G card.
> 
> ...



I just checked out the vaio,pretty cool unit but at over 500g maybe a little too cumbersome to carry around.The jasjam at 170g is right on the limit of pocket luggage already.I just need a unit to surf the net and to log onto comsec and the power of the vaio maybe overkill.

Noted your point about the small screen so I will pop into a telstra shop sometime for a demo.


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> NEXT 3G, 98 percent coverage most Country towns. Half price for first twelve months if you connect for 24 months. Get the 1GB package, that should allow for trading each day with some downloads.
> 
> Don't get a PDA to small and to hard to have (buy windows up and charts) you would need a magnifying glass, go for the mini VAIO and get the Telstra Laptop Next 3G card.
> 
> ...




Interesting discussion guys.
Such a unit would definately be useful.
Freeball, do you mean mini viao as in the companion PC with 4.5inch screen?
http://www.sony.com.au/vaio/catalog/product.jsp?categoryId=22104#


----------



## sam76 (8 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Interesting discussion guys.
> Such a unit would definately be useful.
> Freeball, do you mean mini viao as in the companion PC with 4.5inch screen?
> http://www.sony.com.au/vaio/catalog/product.jsp?categoryId=22104#




That thing is pretty cool.

I'd be sure to pick up chicks using that!


----------



## sam76 (12 December 2006)

ebay seems to be the goods for the jamjam (where did they get that name from!?)


----------



## YChromozome (12 December 2006)

specman said:
			
		

> I will pop into a telstra shop sometime for a demo.




When your over at the Telstra shop, ask what happens when someone calls you when you are on a data session (Trading) with NextG. . . ? If they tell you that you can't have both a data session and voice session at the same time, resulting in incoming calls either going to messagebank or being engaged - ask them when they foresee (or if they see) concurrent sessions actually working?

Oh, and if you really want to stir the pot ask when "*will* reach up to 98% of the population" will come. It is something not yet defined. 2008, 2010, 2020, 2050?



> The group general manager of Telstra Country Wide says full access to the company's new broadband network will not be possible for all rural Australians until more towers are built.
> 
> "We wouldn't be promising additional cover at this stage, but over the next 12 months we'll be building somewhere between 400 and 500 new base stations in addition to the 5,000 that we have right now.




I guess those extra towers are already factored into Telstra's 98% figure.

(Sorry, I just love to tease Telstra's misleading advertising)


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 December 2006)

YChromozome said:
			
		

> When your over at the Telstra shop, ask what happens when someone calls you when you are on a data session (Trading) with NextG. . . ? If they tell you that you can't have both a data session and voice session at the same time, resulting in incoming calls either going to messagebank or being engaged - ask them when they foresee (or if they see) concurrent sessions actually working?
> 
> Oh, and if you really want to stir the pot ask when "*will* reach up to 98% of the population" will come. It is something not yet defined. 2008, 2010, 2020, 2050?
> 
> ...




With work I travel a fair bit and I have yet to go to a town where Next3G doesn't work. Some of these towns have bugger all people and are on dialup, but you can still get 256kb speed on your Next3G card.

Not too sure what towns your talking about YChromo, they must be really way out there, like a station or something!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Interesting discussion guys.
> Such a unit would definately be useful.
> Freeball, do you mean mini viao as in the companion PC with 4.5inch screen?
> http://www.sony.com.au/vaio/catalog/product.jsp?categoryId=22104#




Nup, Ive got the 9inch model with the PCMIA slot, if you dont have a PCMIA slot the Next3G card dosent work, typical Telstra (always outdated technology).


----------



## salpal (13 December 2006)

What does anybody suggest for trading whilst holidaying over seas. Does Telstra/Optus offer reasonable rates for wirless or is it best to pick up a card over seas. I am going to Greece for a bit (luckly me) and would appreciate anybody out there with any information. Cheers


----------



## Wilson! (13 December 2006)

Oh man, who started this thread?
Now I am going to have to buy myself one of those Sony units!!


----------



## giss (13 December 2006)

I've got a new i-mate jasjam on telstra next Gen (much faster than my old optus gprs). Works well in AUS for trading online. Sites are a little messy on small screen but you can do it. No idea what data speed in greece is like though.


----------



## specman (13 December 2006)

giss said:
			
		

> I've got a new i-mate jasjam on telstra next Gen (much faster than my old optus gprs). Works well in AUS for trading online. Sites are a little messy on small screen but you can do it. No idea what data speed in greece is like though.




What kind of security measures do you have for the phone?I know viruses and the likes are few and far between infecting windows mobile but I guess it won't be long before the crooks catch on that more people are beginning to use phones for these applications.I would want adequate antivirus/spyware,firewall and encryption software installed before I use internet banking or online trading.

How does the comsec webpage come up on the small screen?I'm guessing it would be ok but would need a lot of scrolling.I went to a Telstra shop but they didn't have one that could get online and the sales drone couldn't answer my questions about security.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 December 2006)

Its up to youre broker to provide security via their online service.
I dont think you can via comsec, but I have never used their service whilst travelling O/S, so don't quote me on that.


----------



## nizar (13 December 2006)

salpal said:
			
		

> What does anybody suggest for trading whilst holidaying over seas. Does Telstra/Optus offer reasonable rates for wirless or is it best to pick up a card over seas. I am going to Greece for a bit (luckly me) and would appreciate anybody out there with any information. Cheers




My suggestion: dont trade whilst on holiday.
I am going overseas in a few weeks and in that time i will close all positions.


----------

